# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Не устанавливается HASP

## Алексей99999

Система: Windows 8.1 x64, 1C 8.2 
Не могу сделать эмуляцию: Снимок.jpg
 Запускаю - Установка HASP Device Driver - не проходит 
   Выдает ошибку: Service could not be started ErrorCode: 30, 5 370 1275   
0х1e0000 0x0 0x1e0000

----------


## scs_shaman

та же проблема. удалось решить?

----------


## Touch_of_soul

у меня работает эмуляция серверной версии 1с на 50 ключей уже как 3 года..

----------


## avm3110

> та же проблема.


HASP можно поставить самостоятельно (отдельный пакет) и тогда проблема будет яснее

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> HASP можно поставить самостоятельно (отдельный пакет) и тогда проблема будет яснее


Я использую это решение https://yadi.sk/d/ZtsJQE3D3MsUTp

----------


## todem5

> Я использую это решение https://yadi.sk/d/ZtsJQE3D3MsUTp


верните ссылку пожалуйста

----------


## todem5

> Я использую это решение https://yadi.sk/d/ZtsJQE3D3MsUTp


верните ссылку пожалуйста

----------

